# Proper Heat Protection Makes Heat Transfers on Flip-Flops Easy



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Customizing flip-flops can be an easy, profitable addition to heat press offerings. Simply apply a cut-vinyl transfer material on the flip- flop straps according to the manufacturer’s directions.

But keep the heat factor in mind. Be sure the straps and the fabric between the toes can withstand the application temperature. (Cotton, polyester, and nylon straps work best). You want to keep the foot-bed of the flip-flop from coming in direct contact with the heat to help prevent synthetic elements from melting. 

If you don’t have a shoe platen yet, insert a flexible application pad underneath the straps (you may have to trim it to fit). Then just place the design, put a cover sheet over it, and heat apply.

Voila! You will have decorated your first pair of personalized flip-flops! Check out this tip online at Decorate Fun Flip Flops for Summer With a Heat Press< | Stahls' Official Blog. 

Danielle Petroskey, Marketing, Stahls’, St. Clair Shores, MI


----------

